# Outcast Dead Extract



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Graham McNeill has published an extract from his next HH book. Click link to have a look. 


http://www.graham-mcneill.com/gmblog/


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice indeed, the descriptive terms used by the Astropaths will be fun to read. looking forward to _The Outcast Dead_.


Lord of the Night


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah I second that. Very interesting the whole way through. Too bad there's a huge gap between AoD and TOD :/


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome! I really can't wait for this book to be released now. .


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Aye very cool.

Agreed its a shame there is such a big gap!


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Very promising indeed.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Ahh it takes place before the Drop Site massacre. It might give some intel on how Dorn managed the arming up of the 1st and 2nd waves.  Personally, out of all the primarchs, it feels like Dorn has had most screen time appearence. xD


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

Cant wait for this novel. Graham Mcneill is one of my favourite BL authors, his Heresy stuff is always awesome.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

forkmaster said:


> Ahh it takes place before the Drop Site massacre. It might give some intel on how Dorn managed the arming up of the 1st and 2nd waves.  Personally, out of all the primarchs, it feels like Dorn has had most screen time appearence. xD


More Dorn is never a bad thing, but yes he's had the most Cameos so far. The problem with that is he might not ever get a good to himself :S


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> Ahh it takes place before the Drop Site massacre. It might give some intel on how Dorn managed the arming up of the 1st and 2nd waves.  Personally, out of all the primarchs, it feels like Dorn has had most screen time appearence. xD


The title of the extract is "Prologue" so I expect that the rest of the book will jump ahead in time to events after the massacre.


----------

